#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Vendo Provedor de Internet

## marcoshmoraes

Boa galera.
Vendo provedor de internet 380 assinantes.
Rede mista intelbras, ubnt, mikrotik.
Valor no pv.
Cidade do interior de sp.
Motivo da venda; indo para trabalho no exterior, ficarei fora por uns 3 anos.

----------

